# Phone addiction



## LDN19 (Jun 18, 2019)

Hi all, looking for advice. Ive been married to my husband of 5 years (we've been together almost 11 years). Admitedly hes never been a big talker but over the past year or so its getting worse. Not so much because anything has happened between us, more so that he just always seems to be on his phone, on facebook or.instagram watching videos or scrolling along. Ive expressed my.concern that this takes up most of the very few times.in the day we are alone and can actually talk. His response is "im not a radio, you cant expect me to talk all day". Except im not, im asking for us to simply converse, talk about each others days etc i get one word answers and when hes off the phone he closes his eyes and wants to sleep.
Im.incredibly hurt by this to the point where i feel quite lonely at home. If i dont talk or ask questions he'd be happy.to sit on his phone all evening. Surely this is not normal? I get he wants 'downtime' and after being at work all day i also feel abit drained but never to the extent that i dont want to or cant talk to him! Is he just that bored of us? Has anyone experienced something similar and can offer words of advice?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Welcome..

Welcome to modern life.

The phone and its apps are many's, only friends, many's, only connection to the world.

Visual masturbation, it is.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Do you have access to get into his phone? I would want to know what has become so captivating in the last year that his wife is no longer worth talking too? Is he typing a lot or always just scrolling?

How is the rest of your life with him? Sex life? Do you guys go do fun things together? 
Did anything else change a year ago?


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

It is pretty normal, it just isn't healthy or being a good spouse. It is normal and healthy in a marriage to want some alone time, and if he does this for only a little of your together time, it is ok. But if you are always second to his phone, he isn't participating in the marriage.

Will he agree to an hour of "turn off both of our phones and do something together" each day? It could be a walk, cooking, eating or a puzzle or even TV if it's something you'll talk together during. Try to frame it as "I miss you" rather than "I forbid that".

If he won't, try to get him to couples' counseling and if he won't go there, find some hobbies of your own. If they're ones that leave him alone for several evenings a week, so much the better.


----------

